# Mustang Diaries



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Approved. :happydance:

The most exciting words I've heard today! We submitted an application on Saturday for the BLM Internet Adoption and were finally approved today! YAY! I recieved the news while in Urgent Care this morning. My pig got a bungee cord hook caught in his mouth somehow so I was trying to get it out but no luck so I was going to try and unhook the other end. Next thing I know the hook that was in the pig's mouth is in my leg. It came out easily but the tension in the cord caused it to rip through my jeans. I have no clue how it got out of the pig's mouth. So my mom took me to Urgent Care and I got four stitches put in. The doctor said I was tougher than most _adults, _lol. Only the numbing part really hurt.

But back to the news, we were approved to bid!!! We can only bid on yearlings and trained ones. Saturday we worked on the lot a.k.a. gentling pen, raised some boards to make it exactly five feet and raised one gate. Still have to put a gate up, maybe raise another one, put some more boards up, and my dad was wanting to raise the boards on the other side of the chute. 

So anyways, I'm going to start this journal and hopefully we will win the horse I am wanting. He's already gotten bid on but since we are now approved (!!!) we can bid on him. If we do win the horse, this thread will "document" (?) our training and everything in between. I'm very excited and believe this is the way to go. 

So the handsome fellow I want to win is a yearling (1 this month) colt, gelding I believe...I hope, and has some training. He's been halter broke, lunged, loaded, had his feet handled but not trimmed, and a couple other things. I have not seen him other than pictures but he sure looks adorable! We were told he's sound, conformation is good, and a great boy. 

Right now, his future "pen" is being occupied by our steer who we've clamped like 4 times now, for some reason he still looks bullish or acts like it, I don't know, so we have him locked up for a while. Anyways, if he isn't out by the time we bring the mustang home, if we do, he'll get moved to the other half of the lot, and hopefully won't be bothersome to the mustang.

Anyways, I recieved awesome news to help with the fact I had to get stitches today but I'm really excited about this and hope to have more posts about him! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

*Probably for the good ... not for me*

I'm pretty upset right now. Most of ya'll probably know I had the grand idea of adopting a mustang and thought I was in happy-cupcakes-and-dreams land about it. I found this yearling mustang up for adoption on the current BLM Internet Adoption. Fell in love with him, he seemed perfect! 

We went through the trouble of planning, building, measuring, and submitting an application for nothing! I feel like I just wasted my time on it.

So what happened is my dad called our Farrier and asked for his.opinion about it. He pretty much painted a bad picture for us. And now my dad, who.minutes before the phone call was ready to place a bid, is now forgetting.about doing it. 

I feel like we did everything.for.nothing and the horse I became a bit attached too (probably going to get an earful about that) isn't going to be mine. 

How much worse.could this day have gotten since I.got stitches today too. *sigh* But maybe it's for the best...I don't feel like it is. Now tomorrow I'm going to see the winning bid be to somebody else and not us. 

But we might get a trained and domesticated horse (which seems to.some people can't kill, hurt, or break every bone in my body like a mustang will) I guess. 

And to the repliers, I'm upset right now so the post probably has stuff that you can blame on that. But I really don't want to get an earful about how you're so thankful I'm not getting a mustang or 'I told you so' stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm sorry your dad nixed the mustang idea - but glad he is still receptive to you getting a horse, and one that has already been started at that. I have had three mustangs in my life, two were among the most surefooted and trusting horses that I have owned, once they were trained, and one was - well, a bronc. We enjoyed having them, but ended up wanting horses to show, so went with Paints, and have been very happy with the decision. The right horse is out there - I hope you get the perfect one!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sorry your dream was squashed, but I'm glad your dad took the advice of a knowledgable horseman. He probably told him everything we told you here. Everything happens for a reason. This won't be the only opportunity for you have or train a mustang. You need to learn to be patient and learn how to train domesticated horses WITH a good trainer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hornedfrog89 (Feb 17, 2014)

If I were you, I would look for a trainer in your area that you could shadow. Epsecially during your school breaks, go and learn from them. That way, the next time a horse you love comes around, there's no reason your dad will have to worry about you. 

You'll have more experience and you'll have 100% support from your family, which will make the journey much more rewarding.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Tell your dad its like buying any yearling. Most farriers (from what i hear anyway) are not a fan of mustangs. And since its a yearling it will have less "wild" tendencies because it did not spend alot of time in the wild. My fiance got a unhandled 9month old paint and gentled him. He is now the most social horse i have met, and a fantastic riding horse.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks KigerQueen. The farrier said that the horse will still have the "wild gene" in them. And the horse was born in a holding facility so no time in the wild. *sigh* the horse is going to Colorado *cry* xD


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

subbing


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

So this is going to turn into a journal about my.life around horses and all that, then hopefully in the future I will adopt a mustang. 

So hopefully we might buy one from the place where I take lessons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Roman said:


> Thanks KigerQueen. The farrier said that the horse will still have the "wild gene" in them. And the horse was born in a holding facility so no time in the wild. *sigh* the horse is going to Colorado *cry* xD


Even when they are born in a holding facility they still don't interact with humans. Their mothers teach them everything they need to know. If their mother is wild, she is going to teach the baby her wild habits. A domesticated horse is going to show her baby that humans are ok. Not to mention when wild horses are breeding only the smartest and toughest survive. When we breed domestic horse we breed for a friendly personality and compliable personalities.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

'What's meant for you won't go by you'
Something the very wise mother of one of my best friends used to say to us all the time when we got depressed about something not happening the way we wanted it too
This time it wasn't meant to be - look at it that way, take up your dads offer gratefully and try to find a horse you can ride now and increase your knowledge base ready for the day when your mustang (if you still want one by then) is meant to come your way


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

SlideStop, the horse I was interested in has been interacting with humans.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Roman said:


> SlideStop, the horse I was interested in has been interacting with humans.


What exactly does interacting mean? 

... Has it been touched? Haltered? See humans working outside it's pen? 

Interactions or not, this horse is still feral. It was raised by a feral mother. It has a feral father who likely it's daddy because its the roughest toughest horse in the area. If any domesticated stallions become "rough and tough" the first place they go (in any knowledgeable personals hands) is to get their jewels removed. These horses are selectively bred by mother nature to survive out in the real world.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes, the has been handled, haltered, leads, loads, and even lunges. Why are you so worried? I didn't get him...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I will say my fiance's mustang (who was NOT halter broke till 5 and not handled at all till 2) is one of the friendliest horses i know. He needs an experienced confident rider but he is a good boy. My fiance's paint did not ever SEE a human before until he was rounded up at 9 months. Alot of farriers dont like mustangs. So talking to the farrier is going to null your chance of getting a mustang.

I hope you can get a good horse. I would take a mustang over a "domestic" horse any day. Everyone i have met (thats about 10) have been sweet and amazing all around horses. They are A LOT friendlier that my arab. But if you cant get a mustang I would suggest a gold quarter horse or paint 

Slidestop, she is only approved for yearlings and handled horses, so she cannot get anything completely unhandled.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Correct. So a member suggested to me to maybe try the Youth and Yearling program through the Extreme Mustang Makeover. I've heard of it and looked into it but now I need to look more into it. I may try to do it next year possibly (don't expect it...50/50 chance). I'm going to ask my dad and maybe he can ask my instructor on Saturday. If I do it, I will definitely want somebody there to help me.

And we have finally started cutting hay yesterday! But they only went around the edges of two fields mowing and I guess they're going to rake and bale it up. Supposedly to "open up" the fields? But they still have to mow the rest of those two fields but our third one which is small and the neighbor's field.

So hopefully the Y&Y Program will be considered! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

We might build an arena! It won't be the biggest thing, maybe 50' x 100' or 200'. We're trying to get more panels too. And the hunt for a horse is still on! 

And Pepper wore me out after walking her, I.was breathing weird but managed to.settle down. But man, that pig is the worst! She has a mind of her own and uses it...in a bad and not-pleasant-to-the-walker way. xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Fair is about two weeks away - oh gosh I need to go take pics for photography tomorrow - and we have not made an official decision whether we're taking Sage, my pig, or not.

So Sage has been limping on and off since May. We've been giving her medicine and it seems to help. She doesn't really limp anymore but because she has been, her left leg is a lot fatter/bigger than the right. So we may take her I just don't think we'll place that well. 

I hope she gets better. But I can't believe fair has gotten here - almost - so fast!

I found four horses. One is a mare probably an hour away, she comes with a filly for $1500 but I don't know if we'd be able to get the mare separate if we don't want the filly. Second horse is a gelding that 1.5 hours away for $700, he's 6 years old and saddle broke. Third is a Spotted Saddle (?) mare about an hour away for $1000, she's nine I think. And the last horse is four and an hour away. He's saddle trained and $1500. So I'm wanting to start with the $700 horse and go from there depending on the price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a sore throat ... or worse than a sore throat. It feels like it's all on the right side of my face (my POV). It hurts to swallow so I don't want to but I accumulate a lot of saliva so I have to if I can spit it out. Mornings are the worst, I'm tired, my cheek hurts and my right ear starts to hurt too. Went to the doctor about it and I had to take three pills in the morning, about the size of an aspirin, and since those aren't working after a few days, I'm off those and taking another antibiotic, one big pill. It'd be so much easier to take them if my throat didn't hurt -_-. Usually I start to feel better later in the day but right now it's like this morning, minus the hurting ear and cheek. 

But good news, we are taking Sage to the fair after all! She's not limping and her right leg seems to be looking better. We had to worm all five this morning because we found a few tapeworms in her poop last night and this morning. Now hopefully they won't get slaughtered till the 18 days are up but I don't think they'll get slaughtered before them. 

Went and got some pictures yesterday. One is of two of the barn kittens laying next to each other, the second is a closeup of Roman's eye which is pretty cool, and the third will be of his head just slightly turned towards the camera, which was by his neck. I think the two pics of him turned out good, plus the extras I snapped, . 

Now our problem is getting weight on the pigs. The dewormer is going to make them lose weight so we're increasing their feed and hopefully they make weight by the 28th!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

This was really weird and it is probably going to sound weird. 

I was still feeling bad by dinner time, took a nap before then. So tried to eat some dinner, got down a tiny slice of cooked carrot, and probably two small balls of hamburger. So my dad made me some mushroom soup (my favorite!) and I took a tylenol, I think before that. So I'm like 1/4 way through my soup and I go to take a bite and I can open my mouth wider than I could a minute ago and it hurt less to swallow. I was a bit stunned like "Whoooaaa". (Plus my dad prayed for me before then)

Got a bit of an appetite and finished the soup. I didn't feel tired but I laid on the couch for a while, ate a fudge Popsicle D), and now I am feeling a whole lot better. Still hurts to swallow but at least I don't dread doing it. It came really weird, I can't open my mouth too wide before my cheek/jaw locks up and it hurts to try and go wider. But this was kind of weird. Fingers crossed I'll be good to go by fair time, I don't want to be feeling miserable, plus add show time nerves and you've got a sick person. :lol:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Had a lesson today. Rode my instructor's barrel horse Zan. We started with walking back and forth, turning around and pivoting. After a couple turns we went down the arena and back doing counterbending. Zan is hard to ride and counterbending towards the gate seemed easier, lol, but we did good.

Then we did something new too. We went in circles around a barrel working on keeping several feet away and using counterbending to accomplish that. Sometimes Zan would get to close so we got rid of the barrel and just worked on circles at a walk before eventually picking up a trot.

For not going to lessons for 2-3 weeks, Paige was very pleased! Next week we're going to do pretty much the same but try to canter when doing the circles - hope that goes well.  Now I'm going shopping for a bridesmaid dress for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Had a GREAT ride with Roman. Saddled him up and rode down the road. We trotted in a field and his trot seemed a lot slower which is great! We rode too a different place since my dad was baling down the road and I wanted to ride down there.

When we got back he was sweaty so I decided to give him a bath. Rubbed a hose on him first since he's scared of water - except he stands in the rain -_- Then put the hose.on Mist first before switching to Shower. Did good until I tried doing the back legs. Got out of that with a sore foot when he realized he couldn't get far, poor guy. I'm fine now but at least we got the sweaty area. Walked and trotted him in hand, scraped off the water, then put him away after he got feed, water, and treats. SO spoiled! lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Fair is ONE week away! I am starting to get excited and worried. We have to watch the weight of our Market Hogs. They have to be between 230lb - 280lb. Royal jumped from 240 to 260 OVERNiGHT but I think the scale was off or something last night. So we're making sure he doesn't go over. Sage was 250 something tonight so she should be okay. Max was 235 or something so we're definitely going to be giving him all he wants.

I hope that on show night the pigs don't enter the.pen and then run away and we have a hard time catching them! Especially Pepper, Ms. Piggy, and Max. My brother couldn't get anywhere with Max so I tried, absolutely perfect but hurried back to the barn. I don't think we'll have a problem as long as they're focused on everyday.

Apart from pigs we have to pack, get the camper out, and load it since we camp at the fair. I'm a last minute packer so probably will pack on Sunday or Monday. We'll take the camper down on Sunday but won't stay in it until Monday when we bring the pigs. Then Tuesday is showtime!!

We still have to get the pictures onto the computer then a flashdrive so we can take them to WalMart. Then get the poster boards and stuff. 

And we have to pack the pig equipment which will more than likely all be done Monday. Clean feed pans, buckets, get feed and bedding, fans, waterers, soap, a hose, whips, spray bottle. So much to get ready. Then we'll have to give the pigs a bath on Monday before we leave, Tuesday hours before the show, and on Friday before the auction. Luckily I.find the baths fun! 

So going to be a busy week. I am going to get my last stitch out tomorrow, doc has to leave 1 out of 4 in because it didn't heal properly. So very busy week, hopefully we're going to see my instructor Barrel Race on Friday which will.be fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I HATE this month!!! 

First, I had to get four stitches after a bungee cord hook got into my leg. Next, I dealt with a very sore throat for 2 weeks. And NOW, like ten minutes ago, I get my toe stepped on by Roman.

I was cleaning his hooves, happily thinking about the ride I had planned, then he loses his balance and his hoof lands on my toe. I took my foot out of my boot to find my big toe bleeding. Get to the house and discover the nail has detached and I can't think about getting it entirely cut off. We didn't go to Urgent Care because they're closing (imagine walking in there and them saying "what happened now?" -_-). We just put Peroxide and Neosporin on it and bandaged it up but it hurts!At least my toe isn't broken.

Can this month get any worse?? 

But I was looking forward to trying out our half made arena. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Saw Roman this morning, he was at the barn so I gave him a bit of feed. When he saw me he neighed really loud - which makes me feel very happy every time he does that. Either he's happy to see me or else he's begging for breakfast! :rofl: Even if he does have two pastures and woods FULL of grass. LOL

Anyways, we're going to watch Paige (my riding instructor) barrel race Friday night which is going to be exciting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Went riding tonight and I think we need a new saddle. Had to put on twice and it still wasn't tight until my dad had to do it. Did some trotting and it didn't bother my toe, then rode double with my little sister until Roman acted up. Overall a pretty good ride!

Can't wait for tomorrow night!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Went to the BR show and we didn't see Paige, apparently she didn't enter? But it was still cool and we saw a guy who lives down the road there racing! I had no clue he Barrel Raced! So good night and I can't wait for fair.

If I knew how to post pics I will get some of fair!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

It is Monday, a.k.a. take pigs to fair day! Last night we weighed the pigs again. The Market Hogs (must be between 230lb - 280lb) were: Sage - 255lb., Max - 250lb., Royal - 260lb. So they're all within weight. The Breeding Gilts (weight doesn't matter) were like 280lb. for Pepper (she's a porker) and I think 250lb. for the other one. Don't remember. 

So we have a lot to do today, mainly a bunch of cleaning. We have to clean the buckets, feeding pans, fans, and the pigs. Plus make sure we have everything we need: brushes, whips, Show Sheen, hose, extension cord, and lots more. So we'll get that all packed up because it's all pretty much last minute, needs to go in stuff. 

My dad is getting the trailer out now and we'll take the pigs to the fair later on. Weigh-in is from 5-9pm but I can already see the line backed WAY up, out of the fairgrounds. So we've decided not to try and be the first ones there. We'll probably feed the pigs, then we'll eat at like 5:30, then go load them up. We'll weigh them again before we go and also give them a bath.

I will post more later after we get them to the fair. My older brother is going to come and help us out too. 

Then the show is tomorrow so they'll get a second bath. I'm excited and can't wait to see how we do.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Max got beat up by Pepper. Before we left! He wasn't bleeding or limping, just cuts and scratches on both sides of him but not alot. We got to the fairgrounds and our Market Hogs were within weight (Sage: 259, Max: 250 approx., & Royal: 265). 

Tuesday morning I gave them a bath while they cleaned the pens. Then we had to turn in our Photography pictures which I don't know how we placed on yet. After that we clipped the pig's hair and went home for a few hours.

The pig show started at 6pm with PeeWee (kids who are too young to be in 4H, under 7) which my sister was in. Everyone got a ribbon with round, fat farm animals. Then next was Showmanship but I was in the third heat of Intermediate. There were 4 more showmanship classes then Breeding Gilts started. I was Hampshire which would go second. Got Reserve Champion!! Instead of trophies they gave us wooden things you can put a picture in. My brothers did well too!

We waited for a long time, like probably after 10pm before I went out again because Crossbreed Market Hogs were last. I got 5th place and he noticed Sage favored her back leg but being in the top 5 was great!!

The Overall Grand and Reserve was won by the same girl but she had two pigs. I was really tired, it was 11 before we finished. Auction in Friday night and we're selling the Market Hogs, keeping a Breeding Gilt, and somehow selling the other one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Okay, so I'm trying to figure out which type of text I like because there are different ones you can chose from  So I'll try this one out for this post. 

The Auction was last night and it went pretty fast. The order was: Goats, Rabbits, Swine, Beef, & Sheep. It got to the pigs pretty quickly. So after we sold the remaining three pigs (one we sold not in the auction and the other we kept for ourselves) we went and ate, it was like 9pm by then.

So the Breeding Gilts had already been taken away by Friday morning and the others were still here on Saturday. I don't know if they'll go tonight or tomorrow morning. I had a riding lesson at 9am today and basically did the same stuff we've been doing the past few lessons: walking and then turning while pivoting, counterarcing or counterbending?, and then doing circles while doing the counterbending. Then we got to go around a barrel while trying to keep at least 5-10ft away from it. Last time we kept getting too close but this week we did great! Three barrels were lined up in a straight line and I'd circle around each one twice and move on to the next one. Then I'd cme back and do it again. Then switch sides. We even did it at a trot and did awesome!

Paige said I may start doing the actual pattern in September so I'm excited for that! And today is pretty much the last day of fair, tomorrow we'll pack up everything and bring the camper home. Hopefully we'll go ride some of the rides tonight because we haven't ALL week!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Been a while since I last posted - oh not really, just like 5 days! 

Not a whole lot has been going on. I FINALLY went riding tonight after like two weeks of not riding Roman.  I haven't ridden HIM in two weeks to clarify. So a couple weeks ago, Roman had started losing his balance or something when I'd clean his back hooves - or else he was being a pain - so somebody on here either told me or I found it elsewhere that I should leave him untied or else that they leave theirs untied or a friend holds the horse while they clean their hooves. So since nobody goes riding with me, I didn't have anybody to hold the horse so I decided to ground tie Roman - he's been pretty good with it in the past. 

I brush him and then go get the fly spray because the flies were kind of bad. I grab it, start to come back, and he walks off. -_- Like just walks off like he's totally allowed to do it. I thought he was going to go around to where we used to tack up but he past that. Then I thought he was going for the hay or the nice green grass in the hay field. Nope. I'm walking off to the side trying to go around in front of him because I didn't want him to start trotting and then who knows what! Then he just stops and looks at me like "Ok, come get me now." So I caught him and I said "NO MORE GROUND TYING FOR YOU MISTER!" Now he didn't walk off very far and he wasn't close to a road to those who read this and go "OMG, how careless of you!" 

So I haul him back and TIE him and continue with grooming. So on one back leg, I could tell he was going to try that "lean back so the hoof slips out of her hand" so I leaned back him and I finished cleaning without him winning! YAY! And this was the hoof that detached my still partly attached toenail. LOL

Okay, so I decided to ride bareback because after examining the saddle, I decided not to try and get all the spiders off. UGH! I hate having to clean the saddle every time I want to go ride. But hopefully we will get a tack shed to put everything in, like a Rubbermaid one or something. 

The ride went very well, we rode down the street because I wanted to see the neighbor's new horse. It is a sorrel with a blaze, I believe. It didn't come to the fence though, grass was more interesting. :lol: But overall a great ride before not having ridden him for two weeks! I was a bit nervous about riding him down the road because of how long he hasn't done it, and especially doing it bareback. But after getting down there I calmed down a bit and it went fine. And guess what!!

A car came up the road and like a couple yards from us it honked, not a loud honk, it was more of a quiet type honk? If that makes any sense. But the good part, Roman didn't flinch! I've always been nervous that cars will drive by and blare their horns and Roman will have a freak out which will result in me on the ground! But I was proud of him for being totally OK with the new noise!

And also, he might be getting an inside-the-pasture-horse-buddy soon! As a lot of you may know, we've been looking to get a second horse for a long time now. We started talking with my riding teacher today about buying one of their horses so we might look at a few on Saturday, not sure. Basically I want a horse between 5-10 year old - not too young, not too old. Mare or Gelding, it doesn't matter, but preferably a gelding IMO. 

Oh, ticks are upon us. Not me, Roman. Found one on him tonight. It looks attached but my dad - which I made come down to get it off - said it wasn't, or it wasn't attached a lot. But *shudders* I was NOT going to touch it!!

Okay, cute story, I put Roman away in the pasture and stood there for a minute. I kissed his nose and he lifts his nose up afterwards and touches my cheek!  a.k.a. giving me a kiss back! I had taught him that trick a LOOOOONG time ago and although I doubt he remembers how to do it - xD - it was very nice he gave me a kiss.  

And tomorrow is the Mustang Adoption. We are going to it just to see the horses but not to buy . 

I will try and get some pictures of Roman soon. Whenever I go to ride I never bring my phone because there's nowhere to put it and I might lose it. So maybe I'll just go down and snap a few to share will you all!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just wanted to say I'm sorry about your dad nipping your dream. Though I know my farrier LOVES my mustang and he has said multiple times how if all horses had hooves like her he'd be out of business! I've also had many other people(who didn't know her breed) say how wonderful a horse she is and when I say "thanks she's a mustang" they get this shocked look on their face that is priceless. When I was looking for a place to board her I was turned down by at least 5 people as soon as they heard MUSTANG. She's also 17 but was captured as a two year old in Wyoming. Bought by someone in southern Pa and sold when she was 10. She then sat for 6 years before I got her and I still think I bought her for a steal.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

danicelia24 said:


> Just wanted to say I'm sorry about your dad nipping your dream. Though I know my farrier LOVES my mustang and he has said multiple times how if all horses had hooves like her he'd be out of business! I've also had many other people(who didn't know her breed) say how wonderful a horse she is and when I say "thanks she's a mustang" they get this shocked look on their face that is priceless. When I was looking for a place to board her I was turned down by at least 5 people as soon as they heard MUSTANG. She's also 17 but was captured as a two year old in Wyoming. Bought by someone in southern Pa and sold when she was 10. She then sat for 6 years before I got her and I still think I bought her for a steal.


So you got her when she was WAY older? And I think mustangs are great too and can't wait until the day I get one!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes i got her last January. And I only paid $700 for her when I feel she is worth at least twice that. Within about a month I had her jumping 2'6. I hope you can get you own someday cause they are awesome horses Colly has almost NO spook (she even tried chasing down a bear one time!) and she is super healthy/hardy. I hope to be able to adopt another one from the online auctions someday.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Did she have any training before that? If not .... :shock: :clap: lol 

I was planning to try and do the EMM competition next year, we'll see if that works out. 

And about the getting a new horse thing, it was on my birthday list xD My VERY small birthday list. This was it:

Cookie Dough Cake from Dairy Queen
Horse

xD


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

She was just used as a trail horse and had went on one overnight ride..but other than that I don't know about her training background. And that would be awesome to do EMM!!! I would love to do that some day!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

danicelia24 said:


> She was just used as a trail horse and had went on one overnight ride..but other than that I don't know about her training background. And that would be awesome to do EMM!!! I would love to do that some day!


Seeing videos of people either training for it or doing the real show gets you excited! And CrossCountry's journal about it makes me want to do it even more!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah her journal was awesome and I was so happy that her and Rueger did so well!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I didn't think we would go see the mustangs today - or at all. My grandpa ended up going to the hospital today - nothing life threatening - so my dad had to watch my grandma all day. 4:30 rolls around and I'm starting to think we won't go at all and there's probably NO way we'll be able to make it tomorrow!! 

But after dinner - my dad had finally come home - we decided to drive out there just to see if we could see the horses. We got there like thirty minutes after the adoption for today was to end, there were very few people and they were wrapping up for today but we were still able to walk around and view the horses. There were 19 or 20 horses left when we got there, some were adopted but hadn't been picked up while others had already left. 

They were all just amazing even when they just stand and eat hay. In one pen, a two year old mare came over to the tank to drink water and I was standing there. She sniffed my hand and I was even able to pet her face just a little bit. Of course I was very careful and didn't even try to pet her elsewhere (or the other ones) or do something to freak her out. 

I was wondering where they would put the horses because there is no place already set up that would keep them contained. Most of the barns are open or have small pens. When we got there, the horses were in the barn (or roofed area) where the shows during fair usually happen - pig, cow, sheep, goat. I'm guessing the BLM brought their own panels and stuff to use, there were only six or so pens. 

They did have burros but the burros were gone when we got there. And get this. One the sheet hanging on the panel showing the information on them, the first burro's color was pink. PINK!! I would LOVE to see a PINK DONKEY. And the rest were like gray and normal colors. I don't know how this could have been a typo. :shock:

I tried to persuade my dad to either by the 2yo mare that I was able to pet, or one of the yearlings. But ya'll know the answer.  Anyways, it was fun to go see them. Oh, I even saw two begin to groom each other, cute! I got some pictures too.

Tomorrow I'll have a lesson and we might look at horses to buy afterwards. I don't know but fingers crossed we'll buy a second one! 

Pictures!!

5yo Strawberry Roan mare
http://i1368.photobucket.com/albums...bile Uploads/2014-08-08190608_zps80d6ae0f.jpg

Mares
http://i1368.photobucket.com/albums...bile Uploads/2014-08-08190536_zps096acb88.jpg

I think one of these was the one that let me pet it.
http://i1368.photobucket.com/albums...bile Uploads/2014-08-08190110_zps6dfa6b80.jpg

Eatin' Hay
http://i1368.photobucket.com/albums...bile Uploads/2014-08-08185946_zps0b1c498c.jpg

S/He was very pretty!
http://i1368.photobucket.com/albums...bile Uploads/2014-08-08185835_zpse68083bb.jpg

And the grooming one! 
http://i1368.photobucket.com/albums...bile Uploads/2014-08-08191946_zpsa3eb4e9f.jpg

That's it. There was also a gorgeous Pinto one, maybe she's in the background of a pic. 

Guess who was at the door this morning?
http://i1368.photobucket.com/albums...bile Uploads/2014-08-08082813_zps3ec7a698.jpg


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I had the most awesome lesson today! 

Did basically what we've been doing for the past few lessons: pivoting, counterarcing, and circles around barrels while keeping a good distance and counterarcing at the same time. 

I didn't think we would trot because Paige had said the arena was pretty sloppy - I guess it rained there recently - but when we got down there it was okay to trot but not canter and I ended up trotting in circles around barrels.

Then the best part!!! I actually did the pattern! After running through what I would do, we started at a walk. Approach the barrel, set the horse up, and when you're at the back of the barrel use your outside leg which kind of confused me but it helped Zan turn and it made sense afterwards. But I think I use the O leg too soon and so Zan would almost crash into the barrel xD. After the first barrel, I had to be looking at the next and coming at it straight (not straight on) and then set her up. It was a lot of fun and I did it several times. I even got to TROT the pattern!! 

It was a lot of fun. I cannot imagine myself going faster than a trot right now lol. I won't be cantering the pattern for a while now because I haven't ridden Zan (maybe once before) at a canter so I'll have to get used to that. Well I haven't ridden a full canter, there've been times when she'd go into a canter. 

I'm really happy we did that. I did not over one barrel and about knocked the same one over two more times!! lol But a great day and ride!!

I never knew there was a ton more to barrel racing. Like I hold the reins with both hands but going to.turn around a barrel I.drop one.and.neck rein, then pick up both.reins and repeat for the other barrels. But it's all fun!!

Then afterwards we went to Starbucks and I got a Mocha Frappuchino. Yumm until the last bit which is ew . 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

